# EA211 1.4 TSI conversions?



## MidgetRacer8192 (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi guys.

I was wondering if anyone knew of, or could point me in a direction for, info about converting the EA211 1.4 TSI engine into something without the turbo & Direct Port Injection?
It's a bit of a long story, but I am not too familiar with the new VW stuff, and am researching options/paths to kind of make this engine more of a simplified "old school" unit. I am open to carbs or EFI, depending on a few things. The target is a simple tidy install, with as few parts as possible, for as reasonably inexpensive as possible.

If we have to strip the engine all the way down, and just use carbs & a standalone ignition box, that isn't the end of the world.
It would be pretty nice to still use the existing Fuel Injection & Coil On Plugs, and add some throttle bodies (either ITBs or a single TB & plenum)... but that is starting to appear as a tougher goal.

We are looking at a MegaSquirt or similar control setup, but those apparently cannot run Port Injection.
Is there another fuel pump out there that will bolt in place of the existing 200 Bar one, and run a more conventional pressure? One of the target goals is to not use an alternator, so an electric pump isn't really desirable... so anything mechanical is possible.

Also, does anyone make cams for this engine yet? I know generally a tuner just tweaks the variable aspect to what they need, but we are not opposed to a traditional fixed cam, either.

So anyway, I know I wrote & asked a lot, but any & all info is appreciated.

~Matt


----------



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

Idk why you want to go thru all the effort of changing pretty much everything this gen was designed for...but at that level I’m more inlined to say your best bet would be an engine swap or smth. Would love to see what these things could be like with a VR6 swap...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

I’d rather just put an BW EFR 6258 turbo on it and try my chances with boost and tuning with it. Alongside meth and a FMIC this would be a great 250hp at least engine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nachitooo (Mar 19, 2015)

Why would yo do that? You should Buy an old car... you’ll destroy a car with a great engine. The resale price of your car will be 0. I think it’s very silly what you’re thinking to do. 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MidgetRacer8192 (Sep 23, 2019)

This would be for in a small formula car, and Volkswagen has told they want the 1.4 EA211 for marketing purposes, so we don't have much choice for it. Otherwise, we would just use an older & easier model (see Formula Vee South Africa).
We need it inexpensive & relatively simple. And we are not looking to make a fire-breathing race engine, no more than 100-110 hp.


----------



## nachitooo (Mar 19, 2015)

MidgetRacer8192 said:


> This would be for in a small formula car, and Volkswagen has told they want the 1.4 EA211 for marketing purposes, so we don't have much choice for it. Otherwise, we would just use an older & easier model (see Formula Vee South Africa).
> We need it inexpensive & relatively simple. And we are not looking to make a fire-breathing race engine, no more than 100-110 hp.


I think you should try with a programable injection unit. But it should work. It doesn’t sound difficult. I think it would be easier rather using the stock ECU for keeping the direct injection. 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

nachitooo said:


> I think you should try with a programable injection unit. But it should work. It doesn’t sound difficult. I think it would be easier rather using the stock ECU for keeping the direct injection.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


DI comes in handy for the precision timing and injection. Also snappy and almost instant as well as great atomization! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidgetRacer8192 (Sep 23, 2019)

nachitooo said:


> I think you should try with a programable injection unit. But it should work. It doesn’t sound difficult. I think it would be easier rather using the stock ECU for keeping the direct injection.


Yea, I am heavily leaning towards a MegaSquirt setup right now, if we do EFI. 
One of the hurdles I am dealing with right now, is finding out what the end price would be, if I went all-in for a fancier install utilizing a bunch of the sensors... or a minimal "just run the engine" install. And that decision isn't mine to have final say in. I want the end result to be stupid simple to operate (see the Honda Fit FF cars), as long as costs do not rise too much to get that. A super basic MicroSquirt setup is possible yet, too... but we will see. I have been in contact with KP Tuned for help with that aspect, and he has been great. 

The other path I am leaning towards, is a bank of Mikuni RS flat-slide carbs & the ElectroMotive XDi ignition box. That is pretty simple to setup & use (no computers)... just a simple XDi box, VW Coil Pack & some plug wires for ignition, and the carbs & simple(r) intake manifold for induction. And from a race series directors POV, easier to control cheating with.

The hardest part of this entire project, is that there appears to be zero parts for what we are trying to do, since we are such a weird little niche deal. But that's why I'm here.


----------



## Andreivr6 (Feb 11, 2014)

I would suggest you to look at 1.6 MPI EA211 engines like CWVA. This engine is quite similar to 1.4TSI EA211. Some even says that it has the same engine block. Some parts such as intake manifold, exhaust, ignition coils and so on could be acceptable.


----------



## Quetza (May 27, 2020)

My Golf Mk7 is a 1.6 16v Ea211 nun-turbo. It was an standard Model in Brazil for a while.


----------



## MidgetRacer8192 (Sep 23, 2019)

Andreivr6 said:


> I would suggest you to look at 1.6 MPI EA211 engines like CWVA. This engine is quite similar to 1.4TSI EA211. Some even says that it has the same engine block. Some parts such as intake manifold, exhaust, ignition coils and so on could be acceptable.





Quetza said:


> My Golf Mk7 is a 1.6 16v Ea211 nun-turbo. It was an standard Model in Brazil for a while.


Sorry for a super delayed reply... I can't say I ever got notices of the replies.

Yea, Ideally I was looking for the MPI model, but I cannot get them in the US unfortunately. After putting this project on the backburner for a while, we are slowly getting back after it. Looks like we are gonna try carbs & the XDi box for now to get things going first. Then, hopefully, the 1.5 makes its way here and we can go to EFI & the rest of the fancy stuff.
What would be really handy, is if the intake flange interface is the same between the engines, and the custom intake manifold I have to design would fit both. Then I could do Weber carbs now, and reuse the manifold with Jenvey injection later. Still a lot of small details to iron out, but we have made contact with a lot of companies & have a reasonably solid direction... just need the money to make it happen.


----------

